# Somatropin Houston HGH Premixed 100i.u



## Trendy (Oct 8, 2015)

Has anyone come across this brand of HGH? I have a source that can get me some but I'm a bit wary because of the amount of fakes around.

Have tried to find some information myself but its very limited.

Would you buy it or Pass?

Any advise is appreciated

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Pre mixed.. Is it pharma if not no I def wouldn't.


----------



## Trendy (Oct 8, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> Pre mixed.. Is it pharma if not no I def wouldn't.


I am told it's pharma does that mean it's gtg? Thanks for your help mate


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Not really but its a start , if it was pharma im sure there would be links on the web so i will say im skeptical.

any pictures of the back of box or carts inside?


----------



## Trendy (Oct 8, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> Not really but its a start , if it was pharma im sure there would be links on the web so i will say im skeptical.
> 
> any pictures of the back of box or carts inside?


Only problem is I haven't actually purchased it yet, he's just sent a Snap and wants to complete the transaction tomorrow. Do you think it's unlikely to be legit if you haven't herd of it or is it too difficult to say. Would 320 sheets seem right for 3 months supply?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

> Only problem is I haven't actually purchased it yet, he's just sent a Snap and wants to complete the transaction tomorrow. Do you think it's unlikely to be legit if you haven't herd of it or is it too difficult to say. Would 320 sheets seem right for 3 months supply?


No idea if its legit , if it was there would be a website for pharma im sure, its a big business producing legit pharma HGH, there arent many pharma gh without a website, i need pictures of the carts and back of box , i certainly wouldnt rush in to this... dont be pushed by him to settle, buy when your certain , ask for more pictures.

As for the price your not allowed to talk prices on this forum.. but a 3 month supply means little as a 3 month supply to me would be different to you.


----------



## Trendy (Oct 8, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> No idea if its legit , if it was there would be a website for pharma im sure, its a big business producing legit pharma HGH, there arent many pharma gh without a website, i need pictures of the carts and back of box , i certainly wouldnt rush in to this... dont be pushed by him to settle, buy when your certain , ask for more pictures.
> 
> As for the price your not allowed to talk prices on this forum.. but a 3 month supply means little as a 3 month supply to me would be different to you.


so this is what it says on the back mate


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

> so this is what it says on the back mate
> 
> View attachment 115846


if im honest with you i would avoid.. theres not one thing on the net about them , im 99% sure its not pharma , better off going with another brand.


----------



## chrisboy999 (Sep 22, 2013)

Im on my 6th 125iu kit and the last two have been Houston and the Houston has been best by far. I got carpal stiffness in the fingers with the first four kits but since moving onto Houston I have had to cut my dose. Pro I buy off says its better stuff and pre mixed as well so no faffing


----------

